# Looking for an EDC.. Suggestions



## bjielsl (Jul 6, 2011)

What I am looking for but I just can't find the right thing:
Solid Black
Molle 
Can hold a 11" Macbook Air
Can be used as a sling and backpack
Not too big, no bigger than a standard backpack. 

Any suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## Aremihc (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Fox-Advanced-...r_1_3?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1328400038&sr=1-3

Fox bags can be found in many hunting/outdoor stores


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

What you might be looking for is known as a courier-bag. I used to have one that I carried my computer-repair tools inside of - it would work as a single-shoulder bag, or, stretch-out the strap and it was a backpack. The only problem that I had with it as a back-pack is that it would bounce off my butt when walking, but, other than that, it was a great unit.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I made something for a guy like that once,he was an Electrician.looked like a cross between a bed roll and a fanny pack and secured with belts.can't help you though,I'm out of leather.It just snapped to the side of your belt and un rolled into a 14''x18" semi work area.


----------

